# ever tried this?



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Last night I was out at CJ Brown and was fishin' for gills with waxworms.I ended up runnin' out so I got the bright idea to try some shrimp that i'd taken for cats out.I cut the shrimp down into 1/4'' pieces & put them on my micro spin rod.Fished about 5'-7' and ended up catchin' probably 5 gills on it.Plus I was catchin' crappie on them pieces as well.The biggest crappie I caught on the shrimp tried to eat the rod I had out with a whole piece on it.That crappie went around 12",the rest of the crappies were 8" or so.(definitely not legal keeper size)I ended up going back out there this morning(to test it out again) & got another crappie on the same sized shrimp pieces,plus 4 more cats(i know they'll eat it but gills n crappies,never thought they would.did it on a whim).Question is has anyone ever heard of this before when it comes to the gills n crappies or was these 2 times a freak occurence?


----------



## jmackey84 (May 15, 2010)

i have never tried, or heard of that, but hey what ever works for ya, good stuff to hear, the only crappie i have got so far has been on a tube jig, i thought it was just a stronger fighting sunfish, i was shocked to see a crappie,lol, but keep doing it, and keep slayin those panfish. best of fishing


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

The reason I suspect that the lil tiny pieces of shrimp has worked for me is because of the "smell" it puts off.As we all know most fish eat other fish,so it only makes sense that they would be attracted to the "smell'' of it going throught the water column.I've tried it a few more times & have still caught crappies on it.Probably woulda had more gills but I went up in hook size when I was strictly catfishin'.Gonna go back down to the smaller hook and "test" my theory out some more.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

We keep a can of those little salad shrimp in the pantry. Might have to put them in the tackle box sometime


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Went back out again on 6/04 to CJ Brown and used some more shrimp.Ended up catchin' 1 gill & 8 crappie(plus 12 cats) on the stuff.I used slightly larger pieces this time but got the same results.Crappies,cats,n a gill.It's gotta be the smell.


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

I've caught white bass on raw shrimp before, while cat fishing.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Caught a 15" largemouth on a trotline with a chicken heart, thought that was pretty weird. The heart was still on the hook.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

leovpin said:


> I've caught white bass on raw shrimp before, while cat fishing.


this last past saturday evening I caught my first white bass on the shrimp.That was in addition to the 3 black crappie,2warmouths,and of course the cats.When I caught that white bass I was surprised a lil bit.I mean i've caught them on roostertails n roadrunners but up to this point not on the shrimp.Makes sense though,being I've caught gills,white /black crappies,warmouths,& cats on the stuff.Now I just need to catch me a large or smallmouth,walleye,& perch on the stuff.Still think it all goes back to the smell it puts off in the water.


----------



## catmanbennie (Jan 15, 2010)

spfldbassguy said:


> Last night I was out at CJ Brown and was fishin' for gills with waxworms.I ended up runnin' out so I got the bright idea to try some shrimp that i'd taken for cats out.I cut the shrimp down into 1/4'' pieces & put them on my micro spin rod.Fished about 5'-7' and ended up catchin' probably 5 gills on it.Plus I was catchin' crappie on them pieces as well.The biggest crappie I caught on the shrimp tried to eat the rod I had out with a whole piece on it.That crappie went around 12",the rest of the crappies were 8" or so.(definitely not legal keeper size)I ended up going back out there this morning(to test it out again) & got another crappie on the same sized shrimp pieces,plus 4 more cats(i know they'll eat it but gills n crappies,never thought they would.did it on a whim).Question is has anyone ever heard of this before when it comes to the gills n crappies or was these 2 times a freak occurence?


I never heard or seen crappies caught on shrimp,but I have seen blue gills caught on shrimp....Those guys will almost hit anything lol.....


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Trust me when I say that crappies & white bass will "hit it" as well as the cats n gills do.I've only caught 1 white bass on it & around 25 crappie on the stuff.Only 1 crappie was keeper size though(ended up measuring at 13'') but I haven't seen too many other folks out at CJ doing that well with the "regular" stuff.Here in the last few days I haven't done all that well on any species but again I haven't seen anyone "killing it" out there either.


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

I don't know if its just the way the fish were biting or what, but the other day I was at a pond with my buddy CatBassCrap and I ran out of waxies going for the hybrid bg and the bedding bg so for some unknown reason I decided to hook an inch long blade of grass right through the middle. I was bouncing it back through the water and caught the biggest gills of the day...ON A BLADE OF GRASS!! Wildest thing I've ever seen. They would only hit it though if it was helicoptering in the water...Just thought I'd share this in the panfish forum.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

bgrapala said:


> I decided to hook an inch long blade of grass right through the middle. I was bouncing it back through the water and caught the biggest gills of the day...ON A BLADE OF GRASS!! Wildest thing I've ever seen. They would only hit it though if it was helicoptering in the water...Just thought I'd share this in the panfish forum.


That is by far the weirdest thing i've ever heard of anyone using to catch a fish.Well atleast now you know what to use if ya run out of bait.I don't know if i'd even thought of that one.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Years ago I was fishing at a pond by an old folks home. As a dumb little kid I decided to try Days O Work plug chewing tobacco. After I got Puking sick I stepped on that nasty stuff and busted it to pieces, picked it up and threw it into the pond. Much to my amazement, bluegills by the dozen came to the top and started eating that putrid crap! I remember thinking that they all will surely die! Went back the next day expecting a big fish kill. No dead gills, but I bet they were puking their guts out!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

7thcorpsFA said:


> Years ago I was fishing at a pond by an old folks home. As a dumb little kid I decided to try Days O Work plug chewing tobacco. After I got Puking sick I stepped on that nasty stuff and busted it to pieces, picked it up and threw it into the pond. Much to my amazement, bluegills by the dozen came to the top and started eating that putrid crap! I remember thinking that they all will surely die! Went back the next day expecting a big fish kill. No dead gills, but I bet they were puking their guts out!


You definietly post some of the funnier stuff I've read on here.Keep it coming.


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

most cat guys that use shrimp complain about the gills picking them clean so it stands to reason to me .....but who knows what they will hit


----------



## Whiskerhunter (Sep 24, 2009)

Shrimp smells like CRAWFISH to them swimmin' critters, that is why many species will hit on it. I've caught a fair number of HUGE gills while catting with a shrimp on a 2/0 circle hook. Consider just how big a 2/0 is, and you'll understand just how big them gillies are... LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Whiskerhunter said:


> Shrimp smells like CRAWFISH to them swimmin' critters, that is why many species will hit on it. I've caught a fair number of HUGE gills while catting with a shrimp on a 2/0 circle hook. Consider just how big a 2/0 is, and you'll understand just how big them gillies are... LOL


I thought they was hitting it because of the smell it put off in the water.If indeed it does smell like crawfish then that explains why the gills,crappies,warmouths,& white bass have hit it as well.All I know is that I've found another bait to use for all of 'em not just the cats.


----------

